# CRR of NJ camelback Atlantic



## virgal (Sep 25, 2009)

I am new to this forum and thought I would like to share what I am working on.
 
Am a big fan of the CNJ and could not pass this one up.
 
thanks for looking
 
Alan
 
http://www.thegalline.com/


----------



## Mr Ron (Sep 23, 2009)

Beautiful job.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice! Is this based on the CNJ #592 Atlantic on display at the B&O museum in Baltimore? 

Larry


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

I like it Al. What scale does it represent please? 
Robert


----------



## virgal (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi guys
The model is fashoned after the CNJ #592 Atlantic on display at the B&O museum .
The model is 1/29 scale. below is a more up to date photo.
It is not done yet but getting there. I am currently working on the proper pilot and piping.
alan
http://www.thegalline.com/


" target=_blank>


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hello Alan*

*I tried your web site but it seems to be down at the moment.







*

*The Atlantic and car look great on the ECLSTS Contest table. 
Maybe we need to add some dirt and rust for the Spring Show....







* .....Just kidding Guys - Congrad's to Sean and his Plow......[/b]


----------



## virgal (Sep 25, 2009)

Thank you for your kind words.
As you can see, the camelback is evolving. It will get a good weathering this coming year. Just need to finish the piping and valve gear first. It got a new tender this year. I am very pleased in the way it came out. The entire top deck and hopper comes out as one piece. And a lot of rivets. Not sure about the lettering scheme. I do like the laser cut vinyl letters. Goes on like a dream. Very crisp.
The long term goal is to put together a string representative of an Atlantic City express.
Baggage, coach or 2 and maybe a RPO.
Oh and the site is up, I just tried it.
Also check it in a couple of days. I am posting some pictures of work done by some very talented model makers. (narrow gauge passenger stuff)

Alan
www.thegalline.com


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By virgal on 27 Sep 2010 08:12 PM 

......................

Oh and the site is up, I just tried it.
.....snip........
www.thegalline.com


*This error (HTTP 403 Forbidden) means that this program was able to connect to the website, but it does not have permission to view the webpage.*
* 
Re:Superliner 

I did get several packages of 1:32 people to load into the Lounge/Cafe car for the next time. 
I will finish the Sleeper car walls and start loading the remaing cars for the Spring Show.*


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Link worked for me...Great American Locomotion..


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

AWESOME!!! 

Is it brass or plastic or a little of both?


----------

